# Help with tach on 25hp johnson



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Where is your ground wire connected?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

on the battery ground


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

also given my speed and motor there is no way im running 4400 rpms. that would give me negative 5% slip with my current set up


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

ceejkay said:


> on the battery ground


I don't think it would make much difference, but to eliminate variables I would ground on the engine block. Less wire, less signal interference possible.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

I found out that my stator wasnt charging. im going to put on a new one, might be my issue


----------

